

I visited my Circuit City's liquidation sale. Nobody was buying anything. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/01/20/circuit-city-the-frenzy-has-passed/

======
racy_rick
It is just another sales tactic. Raise prices 200%, cut them 80%, wash, rinse,
continue.

These scammers were shit when they were doing good. Some other company has or
will buy their inventory of any value.

The worst travesty is that they stole everyone's money that had giftcards as
they disallowed them last spring. Now _that_ is criminal. Good Riddance.

------
ieatpaste
circuit city stores don't officially close until march 31, 2009 (from a cc
manager i know). that means no good deals until the last few weeks.

